# Tire chains



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone!
I have a TYM T264 and was wondering if anyone on here could recommend a style and size of chains for the rear tires to aid in snow removal. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank You!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Roy, welcome to the tractor forum.

I personally would go with the old fashioned "ladder type" of chain, but others would choose a more aggressive type. If you are going to be working on pavement, the more aggressive type of chain will do more damage. Maybe others that work in snow will chime in here. Below is a site for choosing the the various types of chain:

https://www.tirechain.com/Grader-Tire-Chains.htm


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I've run tire chains for too many years, that said.
I would never recommend the conventional ladder chains,
they don't provide the best traction and the ride on frozen ground or pavement is very rough.

The Euro studded chains will provide the best traction and the best ride of any chain.
We have several sets between mine and the ones on the farm.
The increased traction over conventional chains is amazing.
As far as doing more damage on pavement I have NOT found that to be the case,
the increased traction reduces the spinning which in turn reduces road damage. We road travel considerable with our chains on and see less wear to the road and chains with them.

























The Oliver 1550 had 2 link spaced ladder chains,
they were better then 4 link spaced ladder chains.
But they did dig and chew constantly with a slip, dig and go traction.

The first set of Euro style studded went on the IH 574, about the same hp as the Oliver but a lot less weight and still ended up with at least 3 times the traction.








You can see her moving quite a bit of snow, this is with no additional weight or fluid in the tires just good chains.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Roy Benoit said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have a TYM T264 and was wondering if anyone on here could recommend a style and size of chains for the rear tires to aid in snow removal. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank You!


I have more questions than answers.
First, what size are your tires?
I don't even know what a TYM is much less what size of tire a T264 might have
Second, what type of tire does it have?
Ladder chains are pretty worthless on an R1 tire as they just lay between the lugs but they work good on R4s or turf tires and are quite a bit cheaper.
Best type of chains for any tire is an X type chain as they will lay on top of the lugs. They don't make the tractor bounce so much either.
Don't forget the other half of the equation if you want maximum traction on snow and ice:
Ballast. 
Either fluid in your tires, wheel weights or both.
With added ballast and good tire chains most any tractor will do very well in winter conditions.
Reminds me that I need to get my chains on here.
I have 2 good sets of X chains that are the right width but both sets are too short.
Gonna use 2 chains on each tire and wrap them 1 1/2 times.


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Roy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I personally would go with the old fashioned "ladder type" of chain, but others would choose a more aggressive type. If you are going to be working on pavement, the more aggressive type of chain will do more damage. Maybe others that work in snow will chime in here. Below is a site for choosing the the various types of chain:
> 
> https://www.tirechain.com/Grader-Tire-Chains.htm


Thank you for your input ....... much appreciated.


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> I have more questions than answers.
> First, what size are your tires?
> I don't even know what a TYM is much less what size of tire a T264 might have
> Second, what type of tire does it have?
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Sorry for the inadequate info. The T264 is a compact tractor with R4 industrial tires in the size of 14-17.5. I do have a ballast box attached with approx. 500 lbs. but would also like to have chains for added traction. Thanks again!


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

LouNY said:


> I've run tire chains for too many years, that said.
> I would never recommend the conventional ladder chains,
> they don't provide the best traction and the ride on frozen ground or pavement is very rough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you very much for the info. A lot of valuable info right there. Thanks again!


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Roy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I personally would go with the old fashioned "ladder type" of chain, but others would choose a more aggressive type. If you are going to be working on pavement, the more aggressive type of chain will do more damage. Maybe others that work in snow will chime in here. Below is a site for choosing the the various types of chain:
> 
> https://www.tirechain.com/Grader-Tire-Chains.htm


Thank you very much for the valuable info.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

why not just purchase a second set and cut in half an add to existing chains?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Well with the slim possibility of getting enough snow that I have to take care of it,
I put the chains on the Branson today, used to be able to do it in less then an hour took an hour and a half today.








That sun shinning through those dirty windows sure put a hazy glare in the picture.
But at 20 some degrees today not going to happen.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

William Smith said:


> why not just purchase a second set and cut in half an add to existing chains?


A second set of tires that work as good as chains?

His R4 tires are indeed a bit useless for snow applications. A second set of rear tires in the R1W or R2 would work like having chains.

My machine has the R1W tires on the rear. Use them all year long with no issues in any conditions other than they dig holes in wet soil right after a rain. I live in a very sandy soil area. Even the truck gets stuck with AT tires too.


----------

